# Mia and Lord... 15 weeks old!!



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Double trouble - double the fun, thankyou for sharing your pics of Mia and Lord , they are very cute puppies


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like Tom when he was a pup, beautiful pups you got there !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Greatlooking puppies. That next to the last picture really reminds me of Bama at that age. He has that same goofy grin in his picture too. Looks like they had a great christmas. I noticed the date on the picture.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely pups bet u got ur hands full there!!! lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh they sure do don't they?!?! Your two are beautiful!! Are they siblings?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wow thats a double dose of cuteness!! cant believe how quickly they grow up


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Double the cuteness, sweetness, fun and, umm....trouble, lol. They are two gorgeous Golden puppers you have. Look forward to watching them grow up on here. 
Thanks for sharing these great photos.

~Jackie


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

What great pictures. Golden hugs to those sweet puppies.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like they're getting big!! You must be having a blast with those two little rascals. I'm looking forward to seeing more!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

I know they're really growing up fast  They enjoyed christmas to the max and even got presents...

Although they're double the trouble but they're worth all the time in the world.

Yes they are siblings.

Thanks for the compliments I am sure you all have the cutest puppies and goldens urselves 

More pictures to come as they're growing up...


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

What a couple of cutie-pies! They must be so much fun at play


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

They're getting so lanky! I don't know how you survived two but at the same time I'm immensely impressed!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

They are so cute! It's amazing how little puppies grow up so fast.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What adorable babies. I love seeing the two ...... isn't it wonderful having the two together. I wouldn't have traded that experience for anything.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Look at those lanky legs


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I raised littermates hunter and KayCee and would not take for "one golden moment" of their time with me. Sadly we lost Hunter at age 4 years 2 months to adverse reaction to prohert6, the injectable heartworm preventative, but we still have his sister, kayCee age 8 1/2. They wre a joy together. many yers ago i raised English setter littermates, Rascal and Duchess. never once regretted raining a pair at a time.

You little ones are beautiful, and yes they do tend to grow up to fast.

PS. Double food bill, double vet bill ( in our case, KayCee has had a lot mor3 vet bills in early age due to know surgereis), double poop, but the good part--double the kisses, double the laughter at funny antics and double the love.


----------

